# Can't resist kissing my cats!



## Cat-Daddy (Jun 16, 2012)

It's quite simply IMPOSSIBLE! No matter how hard I try to stop myself for even a minute, I simply can't! I just constantly want to devour them with kisses and they love it, so would I ever want to?

There's nothing greater than having a cat snuggled up in your arms as you sleep and kissing their cute little faces!


----------



## Penny135 (Apr 6, 2011)

My 2 are so used to kisses that I am not the only one seeking them. When I start to stir in themorning the 2 of them jump on the bed, Mia starts sticking her nose on my lips before I can get my eyes open. lol Mac waits beside me to get a kiss. He wants his on the top of his head. I love them dearly!!!


----------



## minikin44 (Aug 25, 2012)

One of my cats hates kisses, one tolerates them for a while, and the third puts his nose up for them... go figure...


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

I can't do it either. Once, at the request of my partner, I went 24 hours without cuddling or kissing Io.

She was so _bad_ that day. Getting into and onto everything, crying, carrying on, all of that. By 10pm my partner was like "PLEASE! Kiss her or cuddle her or SOMETHING."

I win


----------



## Ragdoll_Joy (Jul 13, 2012)

I only kiss Joy on the top of her head and she doesn't seem to mind


----------



## Seakazoo (Sep 2, 2012)

How sweet! Michael McDonald barely tolerates kisses. I give him forced cuddles and he'll take it for a few minutes before he breaks away.

Pirate Jim (my foster cat) won't let me give him kisses or get too close. I think he is still a bit skittish because he's only been here for about a week, and Michael McDonald is still being a jerk to him.


----------



## dlowan (Jul 13, 2012)

Michael McDonald....what a great name!

My cats can't resist kissing ME! And they started it!


----------



## Cat-Daddy (Jun 16, 2012)

I mean look at this! 

ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting

ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting


How can I possibly be expected to resist this??? I'm only human!


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

I got two fluffiest fur balls and they are showered with kisses every day too  I can't help either. It's human instinct.


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Can't help it either. My Oreo will let me kiss her head, nose, and cheeks. My Little Pumpkin is so squeezable, I sometimes get carried away. I love kissing my kitties too.


----------



## Cat-Daddy (Jun 16, 2012)

It such a wonderfull feeling... plus my boys know it's affectionate so they never complain or try to wiggle away...


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Nope, no way to avoid kissing them. He must know it's affectionate, since it's always accompanied by other affectionate things like holding him and scratching behind his ears.


----------



## Feebee_Tortie (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm always getting kissed and cuddled and i love it!


----------



## Ritzpg (Dec 7, 2010)

Ritz was rescued when she was about six months old; she and her litter mates survived a 20 inch snow storm. She and her litter mates were re-socialized (I helped a little) and I agreed to 'foster' Ritz; she had me with her first meow. I'd never had a pet before, never been around cats before. With that background, I knew she'd be somewhat timid about affection. So I kiss what ever part I can get close to, sometimes her tail, sometimes her side. I tell her "all parts of you are loveable".


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

MowMow mashes his face against my lips and just purrs and drools like crazy when I kiss his face/head.

Book tolerates it if Im holding him captive but he starts to complain pretty loudly if it's more than a few seconds. According to him Mommy kisses are corrosive and burrrnnnnn.


----------



## bellaboo (Aug 23, 2012)

kitty kisses and hugs are the best!bella loves to cuddle up on my neck under my hair and purr purr purr.when she is done she will stand on my shoulder and lick me on the cheek get down and curl up for her cat nap


----------



## bellaboo (Aug 23, 2012)

my only words for ritzpg is AWWWWWW that is awsome


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Yuck, kissing your cats! There should be a law to prohibit that!  I only let my mommy do it when I'm trying to be nice so she'll give me treats. ---- Prince

I disagree. I love it when mommy comes back from work and lies next to me in bed and kisses me. I make a point to return her every kiss (with my nose on hers, though, that's my style) ----- Princess G.

I agree with PG but not too many kisses, please! Two or three is great, more is NOT welcome. ---- Lady Nikita


----------



## Cece (Jun 24, 2012)

My kitty loves kisses & I can't stop kissing her face :3 so adorable! I also like sniffing her belly


----------



## Tobietoes (Sep 7, 2012)

Cece said:


> I also like sniffing her belly


ME TOO! They smell like babies. My fiance thinks I'm totally weird for sniffing their paws and belly fur. Each one has a distinct scent and I love them all!


----------



## Cece (Jun 24, 2012)

Tobietoes said:


> ME TOO! They smell like babies. My fiance thinks I'm totally weird for sniffing their paws and belly fur. Each one has a distinct scent and I love them all!


There's nothing wrong with that!!  plus, the kitties love it when we sniff them. Mine always starts purring. It might seem like a maternal gesture to them.


----------



## Arkona (May 7, 2012)

I love kissing my cats, too. When I kiss Liz, she licks my nose. When I kiss Amy, she moves away. Funny, because it's Amy who's the snuggly lap cat, and Liz is the independent one!


----------



## Milky's Mammy (Oct 17, 2011)

I kiss Milky everyday, sometimes on his head, sometimes on his belly, sometimes his paws but most of the time on his lips and nose. He likes it when he's in the mood for kisses, but every now and again he'll want to play his toys and jump away from us.


----------



## LestatTheCat (Sep 1, 2012)

I thought i was the only one who kissed my kitty on the lips lol

sometimes when he's trying to nap and I kiss him he gets mad and puts his little paw over his face.

I sleep with a stuffed animal over my eyes because of the light - and those masks give me a headache - and he gets upset when he can't see my face - so he meows and pulls at the stuffed monkey and then bumps my nose with his and kisses me. 

oh! and i love his smell!! it's like powder or something - so comforting.


----------



## Tobietoes (Sep 7, 2012)

LestatTheCat said:


> I thought i was the only one who kissed my kitty on the lips lol
> 
> sometimes when he's trying to nap and I kiss him he gets mad and puts his little paw over his face.
> 
> ...


Ha ha... Tobie puts his paw on my mouth with a very bratty expression on his face when I try to kiss him on the head. So I sniff his paw instead. I love the scent on the paws... except when they just visited the litter box.


----------

